# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Mala kuharica za bebe - krive upute dojiljama

## zutaminuta

Uzela sam Malu kuharicu za bebe u Nakladi Begen, autorice Zorane Borozan u Hrvatskoj Pošti u želji za novim idejama za papicu maloj. Krenula sam sada čitati i naišla na niz krivih uputa. Od toga da bebi treba ograničiti podoj na 20 minuta, da joj se može davati vode na žličicu, sa dva mjeseca ukinuti noćne podoje, a sa četiri po preporuci pedijatra uvesti dohranu.

Ima li smisla žaliti se nakladi na email? Što da im napišem?

----------


## Kaae

Da je autorica neinformirana, a oni, kao nakladnik, objavljuju neistine... da ne kazem lazi.

----------


## Peterlin

> Uzela sam Malu kuharicu za bebe u Nakladi Begen, autorice Zorane Borozan u Hrvatskoj Pošti u želji za novim idejama za papicu maloj. Krenula sam sada čitati i naišla na niz krivih uputa. Od toga da bebi treba ograničiti podoj na 20 minuta, da joj se može davati vode na žličicu, sa dva mjeseca ukinuti noćne podoje, a sa četiri po preporuci pedijatra uvesti dohranu.
> 
> Ima li smisla žaliti se nakladi na email? Što da im napišem?


Ostavi se toga. Imaš danas više krivih informacija o svemu i svačemu po internetu i u tisku više nego točnih. Danas nije umijeće nqći podatke nego prepoznati prave, a regule se i mijenhaju pa je ovo uglavnom zastarjelo. Ja to vidim iz perspektive odmaka od 15 godina. Dosta se promijenilo. 

Možeš im pisati ali ne znam što ćeš postići. Što učiniti? Napravi svoju i ponudi im. Ne zezam se. Za takvu literaturu uvijek će biti kupaca, a ljudi tražeažurnije stvari.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad sam skoro pala na guzicu kad sam vidjela da bi bebi od 5 mj autorica kuhala goluba. Gdje da ih nađe uopće. Kaj bude lovila ove gradske, šugave, sa sto bolesti i parazita. 

Peterlin, da znaš da mi je i to palo na pamet. Ali ne bih radila samo kuharicu, već da ima ilustracije. Znači, nešto što bih sebi kupila kada bih gledala kuharice. Na Amazonu vidim par knjižica, i odmah u ocjenama se ljudi žale da što šećer ima davati bebi. Moja kuharica ne bi imala ni šećer ni sol.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sad sam skoro pala na guzicu kad sam vidjela da bi bebi od 5 mj autorica kuhala goluba. Gdje da ih nađe uopće. Kaj bude lovila ove gradske, šugave, sa sto bolesti i parazita. 
> 
> Peterlin, da znaš da mi je i to palo na pamet. Ali ne bih radila samo kuharicu, već da ima ilustracije. Znači, nešto što bih sebi kupila kada bih gledala kuharice. Na Amazonu vidim par knjižica, i odmah u ocjenama se ljudi žale da što šećer ima davati bebi. Moja kuharica ne bi imala ni šećer ni sol.


Ja se paprikaša od goluba sjećam iz djetinjstva, ali to su bili uzgajani golubi iz golubinjaka, nisu ovi leteći štakori koje viđamo.

A što se kuharice tiče, samo ti skupkjaj materijal. Dobar mobitel s kamerom ti je odličan alat. Poslikaš papicu kad ti dobro uspije i napraviš bazu podataka, a onda kad dođe vrijeme da završiš s dohranom tj.kad ti djeca budu jela sve, čeka te samo sistematizacija. Zašto ne? Ja imam takvu svoju bilješku, ali je zastarjela, nema u njoj bulgura ni kvinoje. I ima meda ranije nego se sad propisuje. Ako te zanima...još to imam. Nije predviđeno za tisak, ali je zgodan podsjetnik. Da sam imala više vremena i da se nisam bavila drugim stvarima (logoped, oftalmolog, da ne nabrajqm...) možda je mogla ugledati svjetlo dana.

----------


## zutaminuta

Možeš mi poslati ako hoćeš.  :Smile: 

Ima u ovoj dobrih recepata, ali su savjeti majkama bože sačuvaj. Npr. sve mljeti u kaše piše do godinu dana.

----------


## jelena.O

mi smo sebi nekad kad sam ja bila klinka uzgajali golube, bijele za klopu

----------


## Peterlin

> Možeš mi poslati ako hoćeš. 
> 
> Ima u ovoj dobrih recepata, ali su savjeti majkama bože sačuvaj. Npr. sve mljeti u kaše piše do godinu dana.


Eh, to je očito iskustvo autorice. Ja sam imala drugačije iskustvo sa starijim sinom, a drugačije s mlađim koji je bio ranije rođen, pa sam morala paziti na korigiranu dob. Stariji je opet bio motorički lošiji, pa dugo nije žvakao kako treba (tako da razumijem autoricu, ali to mljevenje nikako ne možebiti opća preporuka). 

Iskreno, teško je napisati materijal koji vrijedi za sve, a tako je i s kuharicom i s preporukama za hodanje, govor i sve ostalo. Puno tu treba fleksibilnosti.

----------


## zutaminuta

To je točno, ali nekako se podrazumijeva da ide kao opća preporuka ako nema dodatnih napomena, a nema. Roditelji čija djeca moraju imati drugačiji jelovnik će se ionako informirati na kvalitetnijim izvorima.

----------


## jelena.O

misliš, koji su to kvalitetniji izvori?

kad su meni rekli kaj bi moglo smetat, pa sam isti čas to izbaila, u većini slučajeva nema zamjene za neke stvari, a ako ima onda je to čista kemija, da veća ne može biti.  ja sam morala sve sama, ali ja sam takva da nikome ne vjerujem, što se dobro pokazalo u mojim slučajevima.

----------


## Peterlin

> misliš, koji su to kvalitetniji izvori?
> 
> kad su meni rekli kaj bi moglo smetat, pa sam isti čas to izbaila, u većini slučajeva nema zamjene za neke stvari, a ako ima onda je to čista kemija, da veća ne može biti.  ja sam morala sve sama, ali ja sam takva da nikome ne vjerujem, što se dobro pokazalo u mojim slučajevima.


Slažem se.

Zapravo, bilo bi u takvom materijalu jako važno napomenuti te stvari - kako se kloniti alergija (zašto se namirnice uvode postupno i s pauzama, da se dječjem organizmu omogući vrijeme reakcije i da vidiš uzorak).

----------


## zutaminuta

U mojoj kuharici ne bi bilo toga jer nisam alergolog i neću pisati o stvarima u koje se ne razumijem, a što se tiče izvora, svakako bih potražila nešto drugo od jeftine kuharice.

----------


## Peterlin

> U mojoj kuharici ne bi bilo toga jer nisam alergolog i neću pisati o stvarima u koje se ne razumijem, a što se tiče izvora, svakako bih potražila nešto drugo od jeftine kuharice.


Ne moraš biti alergolog.

SVAKI roditelj prilikom dohrane treba paziti na to jer nemaš pojma kako će ti dijete reagirati.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja nisam pazila. Poslušala sam Kaae da su tablice dohrane i ta čekanja od par dana zastarjela. Čemu ako nemamo u familiji nikog s alergijama?

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja nisam pazila. Poslušala sam Kaae da su tablice dohrane i ta čekanja od par dana zastarjela. Čemu ako nemamo u familiji nikog s alergijama?


Meni su trebale GODINE da prokužim da moj stariji ne podnosi laktozu. Da sam bila pametnija i opreznija, dovela bih u vezu njegove dojenačke grčeve i česte proljeve... 

I nitko mi u obitelji nema s tim problema, samo on. I pitala sam pedijatricu, preporučila je Sab Simplex kapi. Tek puno kasnije, kad je zbog salmonele bio na dijeti, skužila sam da su s dijetom nestali i mnogi njegovi simptomi. 

Činjenica je da ti NE ZNAŠ ni ne očekuješ da dijete ima alergije, pa zato treba biti oprezan. Tko bi mislio da je malo dijete osjetljivo na mlijeko, a evo - moj sin se riješio dojenačkih grčeva tek kad je krenula dohrana s nepunih 6 mjeseci života. Ili recimo, djeca koja imaju celijakiju - što misliš, kako to roditelji otkriju?

----------


## zutaminuta

Opet, postotak djece s problemima je jako mali. Staviti opće preporuke svima kao da su svi skloni alergiji ili intoleranciji, to mi je kao da staviš opću preporuku svima, ne znam, da iz opreza ne ulaze u vodu, iz opreza ne skaču puno, iz opreza... nastavi niz.

----------


## Peterlin

> Opet, postotak djece s problemima je jako mali. Staviti opće preporuke svima kao da su svi skloni alergiji ili intoleranciji, to mi je kao da staviš opću preporuku svima, ne znam, da iz opreza ne ulaze u vodu, iz opreza ne skaču puno, iz opreza... nastavi niz.


Ooo, nažalost, varaš se. Iznenadila bi se. Najbolji prijatelj mog mlađeg sina (alergičar na orašaste plodove) skoro je zaglavio u vrtiću jer neka teta na zamjeni nije čitala VELIKI NATPIS NA OGLASNOJ PLOČI o prehrambenim ograničenjima. Na sreću, naišao mu je tata kad se ovaj tek počeo gušiti (kraj radnog vremena) i odjurio s njim na hitnu. 

Pa pogledaj koliko ovdje ima alergičara i atopičara... a koliko bi ih još bilo da ljudi prepoznaju uzroke smetnji koji su rješivi prehranom.

----------


## zutaminuta

To je opet pojedinačan primjer. Ne znam kako to pobija tvrdnju da ste statistički manjina. 
Normalno da vas na temama o hrani, a pogotovo o alergijama, ima puno jer vas to zanima.
To je kao da kažeš "Gle koliko nas je ljubitelja SF-a na Sferakonu."  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> To je opet pojedinačan primjer. Ne znam kako to pobija tvrdnju da ste statistički manjina. 
> Normalno da vas na temama o hrani, a pogotovo o alergijama, ima puno jer vas to zanima.
> To je kao da kažeš "Gle koliko nas je ljubitelja SF-a na Sferakonu."


30% stanovništva, od čega 25% mladih ima problema s alergijskim bolestima. Nije to baš mali postotak. Istina, to su sve vrste alergija, ne samo prehrambene, ali opet - nije to pojedinačna pojava ni mali postotak.

----------


## sillyme

Meni je isto falila kuharica za bebe po mom ukusu, pa sam je smišljala sama. A glavne postavke su bile: 
- priprema max 15 min
- namirnice one koje i inače jedemo ili bar postoje zamjene za njih (amaranti, kvinoje, golubi i sl me ne zanima), i 
- maksimum obroka na način da kuham za sve pa samo u prigodnom trenutku izdvojim za bebu
Taman sam to usavršila i više mi ne treba  :Grin: 

Kad vidim one neke kemije koje traju pola sata i više uvijek se zapitam - pa tko ima vremena toliko nakuhavati a recimo imaš bebu koja ionako na sve otvori usta jednom ili nijednom

----------


## zutaminuta

Peterlin, na netu pronalazim podatak 8 %, za djecu govorim. Odrasli me ne zanimaju. To je onda specijalizirana kuharica. Ne možeš napisati kuharicu s receptima prilagođenima nekome tko boluje od celijakije, dijabetesa, ili dr., a da ne staviš da je kuharica baš ta. Kakvog smisla ima da 92 % roditelja s djecom koja ne boluju od celijakije izbace jedan poveći dio namirnica, a bez potrebe?

Uostalom da, mislim da i nema nekog smisla pisati kuharice za bebe, jer previše je faktora u igri, od ukusa roditelja, od financijske mogućnosti da nabavi ptičje mlijeko, pa na koncu alergija i sl. prepreka u prehrani.

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, na netu pronalazim podatak 8 %, za djecu govorim. Odrasli me ne zanimaju. To je onda specijalizirana kuharica. Ne možeš napisati kuharicu s receptima prilagođenima nekome tko boluje od celijakije, dijabetesa, ili dr., a da ne staviš da je kuharica baš ta. Kakvog smisla ima da 92 % roditelja s djecom koja ne boluju od celijakije izbace jedan poveći dio namirnica, a bez potrebe?
> 
> Uostalom da, mislim da i nema nekog smisla pisati kuharice za bebe, jer previše je faktora u igri, od ukusa roditelja, od financijske mogućnosti da nabavi ptičje mlijeko, pa na koncu alergija i sl. prepreka u prehrani.


Eh, eto nas dvije i internet pamet... Nisam se bavila istraživanjima, moj podatak je odavde (str.2) i to je doslovce prvi koji sam našla. Ne tvrdim da je točan: https://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j...HeVq-6ZBPTa5hw

----------


## zutaminuta

Hm, 30 % uključivši sve postojeće alergije, od onih na grinje, insekte, cjepiva, do ovih na hranu.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja nisam pazila. Poslušala sam Kaae da su tablice dohrane i ta čekanja od par dana zastarjela. Čemu ako nemamo u familiji nikog s alergijama?


uvijek od nekoga može početi, što reć prvo je moja mala dobila alergiju i kroz mjesec dana obje bake, nije li to malo čudno, nisu bile mlade tad , prošle obje 60-tu

----------


## jelena.O

> Ooo, nažalost, varaš se. Iznenadila bi se. Najbolji prijatelj mog mlađeg sina (alergičar na orašaste plodove) skoro je zaglavio u vrtiću jer neka teta na zamjeni nije čitala VELIKI NATPIS NA OGLASNOJ PLOČI o prehrambenim ograničenjima. Na sreću, naišao mu je tata kad se ovaj tek počeo gušiti (kraj radnog vremena) i odjurio s njim na hitnu. 
> 
> Pa pogledaj koliko ovdje ima alergičara i atopičara... a koliko bi ih još bilo da ljudi prepoznaju uzroke smetnji koji su rješivi prehranom.


moj je dobio plikove samo kaj je držal okrugli keks, jer umjesto da deci daju voće, trpaju ih glupostima, sva sreća da sam tad došla, i sreća kaj nije stavio to u sebe ( nije ni čudo nije to prije ni videl, ali očito je nekaj upio doma)
uz to kaj sam mu sredila atopisjki kaj sam izbacila piletinu iz prehrane, a klinki njeno skupocjeno zamjensko mlijeko

----------


## Kaae

> Uostalom da, mislim da i nema nekog smisla pisati kuharice za bebe, jer previše je faktora u igri, od ukusa roditelja, od financijske mogućnosti da nabavi ptičje mlijeko, pa na koncu alergija i sl. prepreka u prehrani.


Pa sto uopce moze biti u kuharici za bebe?

Kako pomijesati brokulu s tikvicom pa izmlatiti mikserom? Sto ce ti kuharica za to... 

Djeca mogu jesti (gotovo) sve. Bitno ih je samo ne udaviti hranom. I pratiti, ako ima razloga za oprez oko alergija.

----------


## zutaminuta

Znam, da, ali ipak se dobro prodaju, a mene zanima novac.  :Grin:

----------


## elor

da li si vidjela da se autorica referira na nesto kod one preuranjene dohrane? pitam te to zato jer sam slusala jednu dr.na tv koja je tvrdila da su izasli neki novi znanstveni clanci koji kazu da kod djece koja imaju alergije u obitelji (atopicari su, iako mi to ruzno zvuci), dakle da se kod njih nije pokazala nikakva dobit od dojenja iza 12tog tjedna. tako da ima ocito raznih struja i u medicini. 
a sto se tice tvoje kuharice moj je prijedlog da ako ima na forumu koja mama sa djetetom alergicnim na hranu neka ima jedno poglavlje u tvojoj kuharici  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije se na ništa referirala, bar nisam ništa primijetila.
Nikakva dobit od dojenja?  :Confused:  Dobiti su ogromne, ne samo u nutritivnom smislu. Sjećaš li se koja je dr to govorila?

----------


## elor

orl mislim iz splita jer se bavi alergijama probat cu naci pa staviti link.

----------


## Kaae

> Znam, da, ali ipak se dobro prodaju, a mene zanima novac.


Onda pisi o tome kako uspavati bebu.  :lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> Onda pisi o tome kako uspavati bebu.


Gle gle... nije to bedasta ideja! Pamtim....

----------


## Peterlin

Sorry na offtopičarenju, ali kad se ja sjetim koliko je nama značilo ulje za uspavljivanje, ne bi škodilo napisati "tips & tricks" za uspavljivanje.

Kao i kod kuharice - nema regula koje bi vrijedile za sve, ali mogla bi se napraviti zbirka ideja.

----------


## elor

> orl mislim iz splita jer se bavi alergijama probat cu naci pa staviti link.


evo nasla sam link, preslusala ponovno. dr. mi se cini ozbiljna i pouzdana, a cijeli razgovor mi je dobar. ona je spomenula 16ti a ne 12 tj kako sam gore napisala. na 21:25....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpUv5X8gWK8

----------


## Kaae

16-ti tjedan je nekakva teorija koju iz rukava izvlaci ESPGHAN. A oni bi hranili raznoraznim krsiteljima koda od najranijih dana.

Brdo pedijatara iz slusa kao Bracu sa Srebrnjaka.

----------


## elor

ova dr kaze da se tada iz mlijeka majki koje imaju astmu luce tvari koje poticu stvaranje astme kod djeteta.

----------


## Kaae

elor, ajd poslusaj opet. Zena govori o astmaticarima, ne o alergijama i hrani. 

Ta studija koju spominje je vrlo kontroverzna.

Mozete slobodno ignorirati podatak, bas i nema veze s temom.

----------


## elor

nisam pricala o alergijama na hranu, a da uletila sam s tim podatkom malo off topic. palo mi na pamet kad sam citala uvodni post...

----------


## zutaminuta

> Onda pisi o tome kako uspavati bebu.


U mom slučaju ta knjiga bi bila od dvije riječi: "daj cicu".

----------


## Kaae

> U mom slučaju ta knjiga bi bila od dvije riječi: "daj cicu".


A pazi onda moju, za drugu bebu: spusti je na ravnu povrsnu i ostavi samu.  :lool:

----------

